# Especificaciones de conectores USB



## MANULINHO (Oct 4, 2006)

quisiera saber cual es la disposicion de patas en un conector mini-usb y que corrientes soportan habitualmente estos dispositivos.

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## maunix (Oct 5, 2006)

MANULINHO dijo:
			
		

> QUISIERA SABER CUAL ES LA DISPOSICION DE PATAS EN UN CONECTOR MINI-USB Y QUE CORRIENTES SOPORTAN HABITUALMENTE ESTOS DISPOSITIVOS.
> 
> DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS!



Fijate en USB.org Documents


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 2, 2012)

voy a expicarles rapidamente para que sirve cada cable de un USB. por si quieren inventar algo con su pc..jeje

Para utilizar el puerto como alimentación debes tener cuidado, ya que el voltaje que da es de 5V, y el controlador USB no puede suplir más de 100mA a un puerto, de superar esto puedes dañar el controlador. Además debes tomar en cuenta que los controladores USB poseen detectores de corriente que utilizan para saber cuando se ha conectado un nuevo dispositivo, por lo que al conectar algún elemento a este puede que tu S.O. traté de leer un dispositivo en ese puerto y por lo tanto generar problemas. Para la aplicación que quieres sería mejor que te agarres de tu fuente de poder.

Sin embargo por aquello de quieras saber, el estándar de colores para un cable USB especifica el siguiente código de colores: 
Vcc(5V) --> Rojo
 D+ (datos) --> Verde
 D- (datos) --> Blanco
 Tierra (GND) --> Negro
 SGND --> negro con alguna marca o negro liso

Sin embargo en algunos casos se utilizan otros colores, los casos más comunes son:

Rojo, Naranja --> VCC (5V)
 Verde, gris --> D+
 Blanco, amarillo --> D-
 Negro, azul, café --> Tierra (GND)

y por cualquier duda en el color se puede corroborar que el cable de alimentación (Vcc) es el que se conecta al pin 1 (el pin más a la izquierda si se le mira de frente) en un conector USB serie A (son los conectores rectangulares que tienen dimensiones de aproximadamente 1,2cm x 0,4cm) y la tierra es el pin 4.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Una pequeña correccion, la especificacion dice que el puerto USB drena HASTA 500 mA.
La experiencia me dice que muy pocos Mothers estan bien diseñados para drenar esa corriente y no tirar errores.


----------



## ENRIQUE170 (May 30, 2021)

Tengo un cable USB con colores gris, verde, blanco y rosa.
Alguien me podría decir cuál es cada uno por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2021)

Con un tester identificas masa y +5V que es lo importante para no quemar nada , luego +D y -D puedes probar de intercambiarlos sin riesgo.


----------

